# vipera berus



## metallica (Apr 13, 2009)

between the dikes and the windmills there actually still is a patch of green in Holland.

Enjoy.

Eddy

Vipera berus 1











Vipera berus 2











Lacerta agilis


----------



## alupihan (Apr 13, 2009)

the green underside of the Lacerta agilis' s. beautiful. how big are those viperas?


----------



## Apophis (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice shots Eddy!
Unfortunately the only Vipera berus I have found so far this year was one dead specimen...


----------

